# Look at this mold....



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://missionpeaksoap.com/equipment.htm?gclid=CPyOo4-i2ZACFQlxOAodxEafXA

Stay on the page a moment, it will run a tutorial on how this mold works. This is what I use except I use mylar on the bottom and sides so no plastic wrinkles on my soap, plus I can remove the mylar and cut right then without taking the soap out and putting it back in, although there is no biggy in doing that! My big mold cuts 54 bars, now is cut down to 48 bars which is the most I would want to handle. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Could you explain how you use your mylar vicki? Did you get it at the fabric store and is it easy to clean? I've been soaping up a storm lately and while for the most part I am fine with my freezer paper - some days it's just a chore!

Thanks,
Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried using quilters mylar when my craft foam quit working but it stuck. I had to peel it off and it messed the soap up. Granted, I only tried it the one time but I was getting so frustrated with messed up soap from the foam which had been working for months that I didn't try again and went back to freezer paper which I loathe. 

So, you are able to pull the liners out easily? I guess I'm going to have to try again. I know my dh could manage making one of those for me.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I was pleased with the foam for awhile too until it was all misshapen from washing, etc. And they were a pain to wash. I think it took almost as much time to wash and dry as it did to line with freezer paper!

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Not all mylar is created equal. Just like their are both sides to freezer paper and the slick side works better  I don't like the foam, anything with a texture to it is eventually going to get soap stuck into it. The mylar I use is slick, and it's commercial for making patterns to sew mens clothing, I used it for patterns when I did weddings, in fact I am using my old patterns, just the trains etc... 

It comes on 36 inch rolls, I used to buy it at upholstery type sewing centers. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, well I'm going to have to call around and see if I can find some then. I'm so close to ordering linerless molds but I'd much rather spend the funds on some other stuff.


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

What keeps the soap from seeping out between the milar from where the sides meet the bottom? Did that statement make sense? I had to read it twice.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My side pieces are thick plastic and snap into a rabbit grove in the bottom of my molds. Honestly after seeing the Bandi room thread, I am going to soap with plastic sheathing lining the whole mold this weekend.

Also remember with one mold for cutting, you only need simple pine boxes the same exact size to soap in! So you really only need to buy one cutter and one cutter box. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Vicki posted a great post with links to some of the soap molds that many soapers used, anyone want to see it, it is a sticky now...
Barbara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Vicki - Bandi's liners just look like garbage bags and it seems like there would still be wrinkles...

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It looks like sheating material to me. I got some out of husbands shop to try this weekend. Guess heavy duty garbage bags would give you less wrinkles, but the sheating is really thick. Vicki


----------

